# Board



## Santiaguino_

Buenas tardes: Estoy traduciendo un manual de una impresora y hay una frase que dice lo siguiente:

*Description of Ink Supply, Cleanning System and Board.*

¿Cual es el significado de la palabra Borad en este caso?
Por su ayuda muchas gracias


----------



## Affluence

"Tarjeta"

es la tarjeta que tiene los componentes electrónicos


----------



## Santiaguino_

Esa posibilidad tambien se puede aplicar para las impresoras?


----------



## Affluence

Sí. Para todo equipo que tenga una tarjeta con componentes electrónicos.


----------



## Santiaguino_

Muchas gracias


----------



## Affluence

Con mucho gusto.


----------



## Santiaguino_

Muchas gracias........tengo una última consulta...con respecto al mismo tema me aparece el término "Assistant Board". ¿Eso se podría traducir como "Lector de tarjeta"?


----------



## Affluence

La verdad no sé a qué se refieren. ¿Sabes dónde queda o qué hace?


----------



## Santiaguino_

El capitulo se llama:

*DESCRIPTION OF INK SUPPLY, CLEANING SYSTEM AND BOARD*

y el sun punto se llama

Assistant Board.

No se como se podría traducir correctamente


----------



## Affluence

Tarjeta asistente, se me ocurre. Tal vez se trata de una que no es la principal pero que cumple con unas funciones secundarias.


----------

